

Snapchat reportedly turned down $3 billion in cash from Facebook - michaelrbock
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5100446/snapchat-turned-down-3-billion-facebook-acquisition-offer

======
alberto_rico
$3,000,000,000. All cash.

I'm definitely not a visionary, since that rejection doesn't sound to me like
a smart move.

What do you the secret plans of Snapchat are? Obviously they think they can
get a greater offer in the future.

